# New Zealand rental



## jjbedore (Nov 13, 2014)

We are coming to New Zealand for 5 months beginning August 2015 and are looking for housing. University of Michigan Law Professor and Physician Assistant wife. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

jjbedore said:


> We are coming to New Zealand for 5 months beginning August 2015 and are looking for housing. University of Michigan Law Professor and Physician Assistant wife. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


Where ?
Usually www.trademe.co.nz has all the rentals available, but in your case I'd say you'll be after something fully furnished and 5 months is short term. You may have to go the holiday home route instead which are more expensive obviously but can be booked on a weekly or monthly basis and have no contract as such plus they usually include all bills, Internet etc.
Google holiday homes or holiday houses in xxx location.
www.bookabatch.co.nz
www.holidayhouses.co.nz
www.holidayhomes.co.nz


----------



## qiubuo (Sep 20, 2011)

Have you tried sabbatical homes? Would have just the sort of thing you're looking for. Not tons of houses on there but you can post your own profile as well and people may contact you.


----------



## michellelouise28 (Jan 30, 2015)

Most rented homes are unfurnished, and if a furnished house does come to market there snapped up fast, im moving myself in March so have been emailing real estates,
For 5months a holiday home would be expensive, maybe email real estate agent tell them what you want and book before you go there, you may have better chance in getting a house furnished, also consider there bond(deposit) is very high,


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

jjbedore said:


> We are coming to New Zealand for 5 months beginning August 2015 and are looking for housing. University of Michigan Law Professor and Physician Assistant wife. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


You are unlikely to get a rental off TradeMe or similar either furnished or un-furnished. Those adverts tend to be for long term rentals and there will usually be a minimum contract period of 6 months to 12 months before the contract will go periodic (month by month).
Costs up front are usually 4 weeks rent as the bond which is lodged with the government then 2 weeks rent so you are always in credit then a week rent + GST as the letting fee.
You would then pay your weekly or fortnightly rent when you move in to maintain "rent in advance".
One major issue with renting here is no-one is interested in offering property to people overseas or people who aren't here for a face to face with the owner/landlord/managing agent......it's just the way it works here.

This is why i point you in the direction of a holiday rental as the same rules don't apply. You can secure these from overseas. You do not have to sign up to a contract. You don't have to pay a bond. Yes they are more expensive but there aren't any hidden charges.
In a standard rental you will also have utilities, refuse collection, contents insurance, maybe a fixed phone, broadband, sky tv etc etc. These will all be extras on top of the weekly rent and usually require a 12 month contract minimum.
With a holiday home / holiday rental the weekly charge will include the majority of these costs and you have no utilities to organise or contracts to sign as these are already set up and paid for by the owner.


----------

